# ＰＥＰＰＥＲ'Ｓ 🎈 Collectible Giveaway 🎈  Guess & Win Game



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

*ＰＥＰＰＥＲ'Ｓ  Collectible Giveaway   Guess & Win Game*

I'll be using this thread for random collectible  giveaways. 
I'll ask a question, and you post an *image* as your answer.  
It doesn't count as a guess if it's not a photo post of your answer.  
You can guess several times, but no post merges & no editing posts. 
First person to guess correctly WINS (✿◠‿◠) 


*QUESTION

What am I drinking at the moment?*

*HINTS*
1) It's obscure... so it's going to be difficult 
2) It's in a glass bottle
3) some villagers in Animal Crossing New Leaf 
talk about this drink, in my town Julian has mentioned it
4) Starts with the letter *K*

*GIVEAWAY:  Cute little candy lineup*














*Hatori* guessed correctly with KOMBUCHA






100 TBT Bonus will go to the person who posts the specific flavor I'm drinking 


Spitty said:


> Gingerade?



​


Spoiler: Past Winners









 Winner: Slammint 






 Winner: Rosie 






 Winner: Toddishott  






 Winner: Zandy  






 WINNER: Miharu 






 + 50 TBT WINNER: Hanami


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Have Fun (✿◠‿◠) 






Art by ardrey​


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Nice idea for a giveaway !


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net.../Molly2.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20130919224603

I'm on mobile so I have to post links :/ hope it counts >n<


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Clavis said:


> Nice idea for a giveaway !



thank you!  even though i do love Fauna and she used to be in my town, she's not my fav normal villager


----------



## Zandy (Jun 28, 2015)

Awe, thank you for the giveaway opportunity !


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Aw, i think I can go again (cause it's not a post merge anymore?)
If so, i'm gonna try with :


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net.../Molly2.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20130919224603
> 
> I'm on mobile so I have to post links :/ hope it counts >n<



must be a pic to count. but she's not my fav either.  you can add these tags if you want to post a pic add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the end of the link to post a pic


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

ah got it, I feel stupid oops XP


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 28, 2015)

*edited* 




On mobile so not sure if even that uploaded correctly >< good luck to everyone entering though!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

so far no one has guessed, it's a hard one... lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



kiti_in_wonderland said:


> Hope the link works, but Flurry?
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/H9Z2Jvc.jpg



please add the image tags, links don't count


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

I think i'll try Maple next


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

imma draw my guesses c:


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

peoyne said:


> imma draw my guesses c:



can you be anymore amazing???  but she's not my fav

- - - Post Merge - - -



Clavis said:


> I think i'll try Maple next



sorry not maple either... I'll give a hint. My fav normal villager is in T5 on the popularity list


----------



## kiti_in_wonderland (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> so far no one has guessed, it's a hard one... lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Fixed it ><


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> can you be anymore amazing???  but she's not my fav



aw stop it you!!~~c:





its not a post merge woo!


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's my next guess :


----------



## Frills (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it stiches?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

next guess~


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

peoyne said:


> aw stop it you!!~~c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww not her either but OMG I love your entries!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Alice? I'm a noob now do you add pictures?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Frills said:


> Is it stiches?



stitches is a lazy villager.  I'm asking about my fav normal villager (hint they are T5)


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Next up, one of my personal favorites


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Alice? I'm a noob now do you add pictures?



it's not Alice but you can add these tags if you want to post a pic add 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to the end of the link to post a pic


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Okay so let me try this




If that didn't work it's a picture of Gayle caus I can't edit it.


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

eunice?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Clavis said:


> Next up, one of my personal favorites



not nan... but getting closer, she's an obscure villager


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

This cute squirrel


----------



## Frills (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

so far no one has guessed it yet.  wow this is a hard one!  lol


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Isako?


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

The amazing Lolita rhino ? :3


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

Marcie


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 28, 2015)

Is it Chevre?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Clavis said:


> The amazing Lolita rhino ? :3



not Lolita.  NEW HINT: She's the same color as Lolita though


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Can we have one more clue?


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

Gayle?


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

drew a bit too slow ah!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

aha I know but I cant say oml


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 28, 2015)

Lolly?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh I know it's Lucy!


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Dora the mouuuse ?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

peoyne said:


> drew a bit too slow ah!



omg!  not her but going to send you a cherry anyway because your entries are beyond AMAZING!!! Thank you!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 28, 2015)

Tia the tea[pot


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Clavis said:


> Dora the mouuuse ?



getting closer Clavis (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## Heyden (Jun 28, 2015)

eh


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

peaches


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 28, 2015)

Daisy??


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Celia ? (Sorry if i'm entering too much i kinda find this fun xD)


----------



## Frills (Jun 28, 2015)

Did anyone say Midge?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


>



YOU WIN SLAMMINT!!! Congrats!  lol 

Thank you to everyone for entering!  I'll do this again soon


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Omg I won!!! Omg thanks so much


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Clavis (Jun 28, 2015)

Congratulations !


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> omg!  not her but going to send you a cherry anyway because your entries are beyond AMAZING!!! Thank you!



ahhhadashfjaf noo its all good! please let me send it back!
i draw for fun ahh!!

also congrats to slamm!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

peoyne said:


> ahhhadashfjaf noo its all good! please let me send it back!
> i draw for fun ahh!!
> 
> also congrats to slamm!!



keep it!  it will make me happy!


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> keep it!  it will make me happy!



; v;;;
; v;;;
; n;;;;


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks so much for the Cherry! This is fun, I was mainly playing because it's fun . :3


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

New Giveaway.  Post one image per guess


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait didn't read non Nintendo, ignor me


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait didn't read non Nintendo, ignor me


Thanks for entering but you've already won from me, so please give other people a chance.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> Thanks for entering but you've already won from me, so please give other people a chance.



Ok, was gonna guess Minecraft but I will let someone else guess that *cries*.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Ok, was gonna guess Minecraft but I will let someone else guess that *cries*.



it's not minecraft...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> it's not minecraft...


Well you never know


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

or the original theyre the same i guess:


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> or the original theyre the same i guess:



good guess!  I do love that game!  but this is guess what are my top 3 Non-Nintendo games


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2015)

Kingdom hearts

Edit: never mind I don't really want to upload a pic just for a contest, please ignore my post


----------



## toddishott (Jun 28, 2015)

It's a stretch but lets hope!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 28, 2015)

You always support my Givewaways so I want to enter, even though I don't need a prize !! lol
This is one of my faves ... Angry Birds ... yours also?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Kirito said:


> Kingdom hearts



this isn't it but you didn't post a pic...

- - - Post Merge - - -



toddishott said:


> View attachment 128391 It's a stretch but lets hope!



sorry not that...


----------



## ssvv227 (Jun 28, 2015)

one of the sims maybe? haha (my sister loves this game) good luck with your giveaway ^^


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> good guess!  I do love that game!  but this is guess what are my top 3 Non-Nintendo games


oh i didnt see that sorry ; A ;


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

The Pennifer said:


> You always support my Givewaways so I want to enter, even though I don't need a prize !! lol
> This is one of my faves ... Angry Birds ... yours also?


hello!   I never got into angry birds!  I just never got good at it lol.


----------



## Kirito (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> this isn't it but you didn't post a pic...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry just edited my post to say ignore, too lazy to upload pic and post etc haha


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

ssvv227 said:


> one of the sims maybe? haha (my sister loves this game) good luck with your giveaway ^^



oh hello to my fav artist!  not the sims.  here's a new hint... the games contain "violence" yikes!  lol


----------



## toddishott (Jun 28, 2015)

Another try


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

toddishott said:


> View attachment 128392 Another try



not this... but I did play them on a playstation


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Cough cough, GTA 5, cough cough what? Who said that. I'm just bored I wanna play for fun :/


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Cough cough, GTA 5, cough cough what? Who said that. I'm just bored I wanna play for fun :/



that's not it, but you are getting very close


----------



## Hettie (Jun 28, 2015)

[size=-2]Oh, I would like to try and guess. ^^ Thank you for doing this!







[/size]


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Saints row? Okay I should stop guessing, no more guessing :/


----------



## toddishott (Jun 28, 2015)

Last entry for me. Any of the cod games that have came out.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

toddishott said:


> View attachment 128393 Last entry for me. Any of the cod games that have came out.



not that... but you're welcomed to keep guessing (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## toddishott (Jun 28, 2015)

ok my boyfriend thinks these games


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

toddishott said:


> ok my boyfriend thinks these games
> View attachment 128394



nope but you're getting closer


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmm, just for fun, I am going to guess


----------



## Hettie (Jun 28, 2015)

[size=-2]Was my guess close at all? (・∀・)[/size]


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

gta 5


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Wish I could play for fun *cries forever*. whyyy


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

so far no correct guesses yet.  going to give a big hint that will make it a lot easier to guess.  All three games are made by Rockstar.  Be specific with your guess... if guessing a game that's part of a series

- - - Post Merge - - -



Royce said:


> gta 5



so close Royce!  try again


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

god of war?


----------



## Rosie :) (Jun 28, 2015)

Red Dead Redemtion Holy crap I love this game, I play it with my dad


----------



## doveling (Jun 28, 2015)

woo~~

edit; i should read more often ahahha


----------



## toddishott (Jun 28, 2015)

Another guess


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Rosie :) said:


> Red Dead Redemtion Holy crap I love this game, I play it with my dad



YES!!!  First win!


----------



## Hettie (Jun 28, 2015)

[size=-2]Hrm....Perhaps this one?![/size]


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

toddishott said:


> View attachment 128395
> Another guess



YES!! 2nd Win!  One more to go (✿◠‿◠)

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> woo~~
> 
> edit; i should read more often ahahha


OMG!  so close..... guess again


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

omg congrats! i just searches games made by rockstars and that logo popped up a lot but i didn't know what it meant haha


----------



## toddishott (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> YES!! 2nd Win!  One more to go (✿◠‿◠)



Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

one more to go... Royce & Peoyne are so close...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

i have a guess but I can't say it!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Slammint said:


> i have a guess but I can't say it!



please dont say because you'll probably guess...


----------



## Hettie (Jun 28, 2015)

[size=-2]It's gotta beeeee! *sweats* O []O[/size]


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]It's gotta beeeee! *sweats* O []O[/size]



almost.......


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

I probably will, I will just reply to the persons suggestion if it's mine


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

Hows aboot dis?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

max payne 3?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Espurr said:


> Hows aboot dis?


nope... very close


----------



## Zandy (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll guess this if it hasn't been guessed yet xP:


----------



## Jacob (Jun 28, 2015)

lol is it gta 3


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Hettie (Jun 28, 2015)

[size=-2]If it's not this one, then I think I know...This is intense![/size]






EDIT:Ignore this, I've been beaten xD


----------



## Royce (Jun 28, 2015)

sleeping dogs?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I'll guess this if it hasn't been guessed yet xP:



My guess!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I'll guess this if it hasn't been guessed yet xP:



YES!!! 3rd Win.  Thanks to everyone who entered!  So much fun (✿◠‿◠) 

I'll do this again soon


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

Hahah I got it! Whoop, I'm doing it for fun so yay :3


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 28, 2015)

these are so fun!


----------



## Espurr (Jun 28, 2015)

San Andreas was my second guess, actually.  Wasn't quick enough.  Curse my short attention span...


----------



## Hettie (Jun 28, 2015)

[size=-2]Congrats every one, and thanks again Pepper! ^^[/size]


----------



## Zandy (Jun 28, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> YES!!! 3rd Win.  Thanks to everyone who entered!  So much fun (✿◠‿◠)
> 
> I'll do this again soon



Wow, thank you for holding this contest ^^.  GTA: San Andreas is the only GTA game I've ever played ironically xP.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 28, 2015)

Hettie said:


> [size=-2]If it's not this one, then I think I know...This is intense![/size]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww you missed it only by seconds!  next time!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jun 28, 2015)

That is the best GTA in my opinion, as much as I love GTA 5, I practically based my childhood around CJ.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

*QUESTION
I'm watching my favorite animated movie right now, what is it?*


----------



## Raffy (Jul 1, 2015)

Toy Story?


----------



## toddishott (Jul 1, 2015)

Princess Mononoke?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Frozen?


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

it's neither but wouldn't have counted since you didn't post a pic of the movie you're guessing


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Spirited Away? XD


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

no correct guesses yet...


----------



## Heyden (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## toddishott (Jul 1, 2015)

Wreck it Ralph?


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Hika (Jul 1, 2015)

Mulan or its sequels.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

nothing yet...


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Lion King? XD


----------



## jobby47 (Jul 1, 2015)

The Little Mermaid?


----------



## Hika (Jul 1, 2015)

Give us a hint T_T


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

Mini Mario said:


>



lol!  never seen it


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Hika (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Tangled? o:



Spoiler


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## toddishott (Jul 1, 2015)

Brave?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Aladdin?


----------



## CH1NAR (Jul 1, 2015)

My neighbor totoro?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

no correct guesses yet...


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## toddishott (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

How to Train your dragon? (Also can you see the pictures I post? For whatever reason when I see it in the preview, it showed up, but when I just refreshed the page, it shows that you can't see the photo anymore ; __ ; )


Spoiler


----------



## Mini Mario (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Big Hero 6?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

[/QUOTE]



Miharu said:


> How to Train your dragon? (Also can you see the pictures I post? For whatever reason when I see it in the preview, it showed up, but when I just refreshed the page, it shows that you can't see the photo anymore ; __ ; )
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I can see it (✿◠‿◠)  not this though...


----------



## Hika (Jul 1, 2015)

Give us a hint!
Disney or nah, too many animated movies to count from.


----------



## wassop (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Hika (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

@pepper
That's so weird ; __ ; It shows that picture up for me though!! 

Also Monsters Inc? o:


----------



## Kanaa (Jul 1, 2015)

princess mononoke?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Toy Story? o:


----------



## toddishott (Jul 1, 2015)

Howl's moving castle?


----------



## wassop (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Laputa: Castle in the sky? o:


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

toddishott said:


> Howl's moving castle?
> View attachment 131490



never seen it but it looks cool from the pic


----------



## Hika (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## toddishott (Jul 1, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> never seen it but it looks cool from the pic



I just watched it last night its a great film! It's a must watch!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Kiki's Delivery Service? o:


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 1, 2015)

Spirited Away


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

The Nightmare Before Christmas? XD


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

Miharu said:


> The Nightmare Before Christmas? XD



WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!


----------



## wassop (Jul 1, 2015)

- - - Post Merge - - -

congrats!


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 1, 2015)

congratz


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

Miharu wins with the guess of Nightmare Before Christmas!  Thank you everyone for playing!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> WE HAVE A WINNER!!!!!!



AHHH YAAAAYYY!!!!! >//v//< Thank you so much!~ This was super fun!~ XD Thanks for hosting this!~ (I'm so happy!~ Now I just need to get 1 more popsicle mwuahaha I'm trying to have my collectibles in the order of popsicle > ice cream swirl > popsicle > ice cream swirl > popsicle )


----------



## Hika (Jul 1, 2015)

grats!


----------



## toddishott (Jul 1, 2015)

Congrats! That's a good movie! I was just going to guess that!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone!~ >//v//<


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

Not related to the giveaway, but how do you get your letters to do that? D: in the title


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 1, 2015)

Elin said:


> Not related to the giveaway, but how do you get your letters to do that? D: in the title



lol!  it's a font app for the iPhone, it installed a few special fonts into the keyboard


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 1, 2015)

ah, gotcha thanks =] haha


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2015)

Which 3DS do I own?


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

pink/white 3ds xl?


----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2015)

Animal Crossing 3DS XL?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> pink/white 3ds xl?



not that but remember to post a photo of your guess

- - - Post Merge - - -



Haydenn said:


> Animal Crossing 3DS XL?



not that one either... but that one is amazing


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

gold zelda?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2015)

erikaeliseh said:


> View attachment 131792
> 
> gold zelda?


nope


----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2015)

Haydenn said:


>



sorry not this one


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Hanami (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Heyden (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)

sorry, we posted at the same time! ignore this


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2015)

none of those


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## Hanami (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2015)

Hanami said:


> View attachment 131798



You got it!!! Winner (✿◠‿◠) 

Thanks for playing everyone


----------



## Royce (Jul 3, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## Hanami (Jul 3, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> You got it!!! Winner (✿◠‿◠)
> 
> Thanks for playing everyone



ahh!! yay! thanks for the giveaway c:
"been playing acnl since 2002"

the nostalgia for the NES console..


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 3, 2015)

Hanami said:


> ahh!! yay! thanks for the giveaway c:
> "been playing acnl since 2002"
> 
> the nostalgia for the NES console..



haha!  yup!  congrats again (✿◠‿◠)


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

What am I drinking at the moment?


----------



## Jacob (Jul 14, 2015)

v8?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

grape juice lol


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2015)

Iced Tea!


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

neither of those but remember to post a pic...


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

Calpico?

View attachment 133390


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Ramune? o:


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

mango juice


----------



## Royce (Jul 14, 2015)

milk tea!


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Melon Soda c:<


----------



## Royce (Jul 14, 2015)

water


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

Shirley temple?
View attachment 133392


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2015)

Bubble Tea?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

going to add another hint just to limit the choices because "drink" can be so broad

It's in a glass bottle


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

Sac sac?
View attachment 133394


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Jarritos?


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2015)

Glass Bottle? Uhhhh


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

coca cola?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

View attachment 133396

Honest tea?


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2015)

Snapple?


----------



## Royce (Jul 14, 2015)

beer??


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Izze?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

Starbucks?
View attachment 133398


----------



## Royce (Jul 14, 2015)

iced tea?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

7-up?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Sobe?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

fanta?


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2015)

Sparkling/carbonated water?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Martinelli's?


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 14, 2015)

Here is what I just went and picked up from 7-11 ... maybe you are drinking the same?


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2015)

Root Beer?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

IBC Root beer? XD


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

coconut water?

View attachment 133403


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Cream Soda?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Mountain Dew?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

crush?

View attachment 133405


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Yoo-Hoo? XD


----------



## Taj (Jul 14, 2015)

Chocolate Milk?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Canada Dry?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hata Ramune soda?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

yogu?

View attachment 133408


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

none yet... remember it's an obscure drink


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Snapple?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 14, 2015)

What type of obscure?


----------



## cannolis (Jul 14, 2015)

Clearly Canadian?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Frostie?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Cream soda?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Goya?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

coffee soda?

View attachment 133410


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Dad's Classic?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What type of obscure?



most people probably have not even tried this drink...


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Bubble Up? XD


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

flavoured milk?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Nehi?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

goat's milk?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Bacon Soda?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Bacon Soda?



lmao!!! not that!


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

morning rice drink?

View attachment 133417


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Hahahaha XD I wouldn't even dare try Bacon Soda omg XD 

Yellow Corn soda?


----------



## cannolis (Jul 14, 2015)

Orbitz?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

cherry lemonade?



This could go on forever tbh


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Peanut Butter & Jelly Soda? XD


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

Yoohoo Chocolate Milk?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Buffalo Wing Soda? XD


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

Miharu said:


> Peanut Butter & Jelly Soda? XD



omg!  you're finding all the wierd stuff I've never even heard of.  lol


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

LOL!!! Omg ahahaha I've seen them before ahahaha Never bothered trying them since I'm afraid it'll taste disgusting LOL 

Pumpkin Pie Soda


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> omg!  you're finding all the wierd stuff I've never even heard of.  lol



Well, you did say most people have never tried it before... 

Joia?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Christmas Mint/Candy Cane soda? XD


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

banana milk?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Dr Pepper?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Coco Fizz?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

going to give another hint...

some villagers in Animal Crossing New Leaf talk about this drink


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

neuro? prob not even glass moop


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

chai tea?


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Kilimanjaro?


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

Soda Water? (Not too obscure I'm guessing)


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 14, 2015)

peach nectar


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Blue Mountain?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

cool mountain? is there a blue mountain


----------



## Miharu (Jul 14, 2015)

Mango Cream Soda?


----------



## Alien (Jul 14, 2015)

Sparkling Lemonade?​


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

ice coffee?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

none yet...  I know several of the villagers talk about it but in my town Julian has talked about this drink


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 14, 2015)

Grape Soda


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

milkshake?



- - - Post Merge - - -

uh oops I meant to delete the mango one but somehow it stayed...


----------



## Alien (Jul 14, 2015)

Hmm.

Bottled root beer float?

​


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

cosmopolitan?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

pandapples said:


> cosmopolitan?
> 
> View attachment 133436


not this, but which villager talks about this one?  I want to
adopt them.  lol


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> not this, but which villager talks about this one?  I want to
> adopt them.  lol



U..UMM I asked my friend for suggestions and he said that...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Mocha java?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 14, 2015)

Arcticfox5 said:


> Mocha java?
> 
> View attachment 133439


That's a bottle? My whole life has been a lie....


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

talkin about cucumbers is good enough right


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

Pear juice?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 14, 2015)

It's probably like cherry flavoured iced tea or something weird.


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

next hint...

Starts with the letter *K*


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

Kombucha?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

Hatori said:


> View attachment 133444
> 
> Kombucha?



You got it!  lol

Bonus.  100 TBT will go to the person to guess which flavor I'm drinking


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> You got it!  lol
> 
> Bonus.  100 TBT will go to the person to guess which flavor I'm drinking



Yayy! Thank you so much! I was actually going to say this earlier, but I didn't, haha ^^; 



Citrus?


----------



## Spitty (Jul 14, 2015)

Citrus Kombucha


----------



## cannolis (Jul 14, 2015)

Gingerade Kombucha

sorry forgot:


----------



## Alien (Jul 14, 2015)

Strawberry Kombucha?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

multi green?


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

Multi-Green?

Oh beat to it x: haha


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Raspberry?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

original?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Blueberry?


----------



## Spitty (Jul 14, 2015)

Err Moop, didn't put a pic. 

Gingerade?


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

Remember to post a photo or it doesn't count


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

grape chia?

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg the second pic thing happened again I DIDN'T MEAN TO I THOUGHT I TOOK IT OUT


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

Spitty said:


> Err Moop, didn't put a pic. View attachment 133449
> 
> Gingerade?



You got it!  Thank you to everyone who played!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

Oops sorry

Blueberry?


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats, Spitty!


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Jul 14, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> You got it!  Thank you to everyone who played!



Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Alien (Jul 14, 2015)

Congrats you two!


----------



## Spitty (Jul 14, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Congrats, Spitty!



AHHH, I never win anything thanks ;-;.

Btw what's this Kombucha thing taste like?


----------



## pandapples (Jul 14, 2015)

Spitty said:


> AHHH, I never win anything thanks ;-;.
> 
> Btw what's this Kombucha thing taste like?



Gingerade pls get with the program


----------



## Hatori (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you very much for the lovely collectables, p e p p e r! My very first ^^


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 14, 2015)

Hatori said:


> Thank you very much for the lovely collectables, p e p p e r! My very first ^^



Sure!  Enjoy!  Thanks for playing (✿◠‿◠)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spitty said:


> AHHH, I never win anything thanks ;-;.
> 
> Btw what's this Kombucha thing taste like?



it's a fizzy drink made from tea,  it's a little vinegary but refreshing


----------

